# Best way to smooth out new hay field



## R Ball

Just looking for ideas to smooth out a new field. I disc and drag but its never really that smooth.


----------



## Vol

R Ball said:


> Just looking for ideas to smooth out a new field. I disc and drag but its never really that smooth.


Do any of your neighbors have a turbo till?

Regards, Mike


----------



## gradyjohn

Prepare just like you would for any seed bed. I chisel/sweeps, disc, then field cultivator. After that we run the drill.


----------



## rjmoses

What kind of "roughness" do you have? Is the angle on your disk too steep? Is your drag too light?

I usually run a Brillion cultimulcher over the field with the teeth down after discing to firm up and level the field.

Ralph


----------



## urednecku

After getting the sod cut up good I go to a lighter disc with a drag behind it. I have 2 bridge timbers (probably about 10x12") cabled together @ a slight angle. They do a pretty good job of pulling the soil off the top of a mound & leave it in the holes. An old bed-frame with a little weight on it (old tires, post, etc.) would work good, too. Anything that would pull a little soil ahead of it to drop in the low places.


----------



## R Ball

We always cross disc and then disc in the direction it will be mowed. In dragging it out we use a 8x4 2" square hole,screen that's very heavy followed up with a couple 12' switch ties.
Maybe I am to picky just never seems to be smooth enough to suite me.

No turbo drill, but Ralph maybe right. To steep of angle on disc. Have never tried setting it to cut less for the final pass, may have to try that. Seen a guy use a culti mulcher and was impressed with what it did I in one pass.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

If you could get hold of a field cultivator and then a cultimulcher, that would do a good job. May have to run at different angles. Mike


----------



## Waterway64

I do much as NDVA hayman does. I also use a land plane if necessary as we gravity irrigate our land and we must be able to get water across it. Mel


----------



## mlappin

Chisel plow, field cultivator with sweeps then a cultimulcher with the teeth down. Hook the drill behind the cultimulcher and a packer behind the drill. Run cultimulcher with teeth just deep enough to bring up moist dirt for the drill and the packer behind it, has never failed yet.


----------



## evan

After drilling I will go back over it at an angle with a drag and end up with a glass smooth field.


----------



## Lazy J

We spend a lot of time getting our hay field prepared for seeding before we put seed in the ground.

In plowed fields we disk twice on a bias, then we field cultivate twice on a bias. We then run our Brillion Pulvimulcher across the field at an angle with the teeth in the soil. We then plant with our double disk drill, then run the pulvimulcher across the field again with the teeth up.


----------

